# Rezept für lecker Garnelen



## Jörg2 (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

habe kurzfristig die Möglichkeit erhalten ein gutes Kilo hochwertiger Ganrelen zu bekommen. Da ich die Dinger noch nie gekocht oder zubereitet habe stellt sich mir nun die Frage nach einem praxistauglichen, einfachen und dennoch schmackhaften Rezept. Ich will die Viecher aber nicht als Salat zubereiten, sondern als Hauptgericht am WE essen.

Es ist also eilig. Hoffe das ich noch rechtzeitig von euch ein gutes Rezept bekomme. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Ich hätte da
Linguine mit Riesengarnelen in Koriander-Sahne-Sauce 
oder
Kichererbsensalat mit Petersilien-Garnelen 
im Angebot....

.......ich krieg Hunger |kopfkrat


----------



## Siff-Cop (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

ich finde Garnelen haben so einen guten eigengeschmack das man garnicht viel braucht.

Einfach in Olivenöl mit viel Knoblauch und etwas Zwiebeln, Salz und Pfeffer braten fertig. Karpern kann man auch noch gut ran machen.

Oder einfach  wie oben beschrieben einlegen und dann Grillen. Super lecker.


tschööööö waa


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Garnelen 





















dazu eine selbergemachte Knoblauchsauce.. ein bisschen Weißbrot und einen leichten Salat (Kopfsalat, mit Paprikastreifen und Oliven oder irgendsowas halt).


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Jetzt krieg ich noch mehr Hunger  :c  :c 
Franz du bist fies  |supergri


----------



## taildancer (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Boah alter...mensch franz...mach doch nich sowas!
Hab gerad richtig hunger auf garnelen!
Nur wo soll ich die jetzt auf die schnelle herbekommen?...Na toll!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Ja, ich krieg da auch Hunger wenn ich daran zurück denke :q 

Mann, Mann, Mann.. was waren die Teile lecker... 

P.S.
Beim Braten aber nicht mit ÖL sparen... und auch schön satt gewürzen.... 

Sowas feines kriegt man wohl in keinem Lokal


----------



## chinook (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Es geht also um diese "Tiefseegarnelen", die an tropischen Küsten in Farmen gezogen werden?
Die, die in einer Kloake rumschwimmen, die mit Antibiotika und Fischmehl aus Suedamerika bis zur Sättingung angefüllt werden? Genau die Kloaken, die weltweit für das Verschwinden von Mangrovensümpfen und Wäldern sorgen? Mit dem Fischmehl, das in diesen berüchtigten chilenischen Schiffsfabriken gewonnen werden aus hochwertigem und Kleinfisch?

Ich habe mal so eine Farm gesehen. Jeder, der dabei gewesen wäre würde _nie_ wieder diese Garnelen essen. Aus hygienischen und gesundheitlichen Gründen. Vom ökologischen Schaden will ich jetzt mal gar nicht sprechen und vom Verschwinden der Lebensgrundlage der einheimischen Küstenbewohner auch nicht.

Guten Appetit.

-chinook


----------



## Jörg2 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Hallo Chinook,

vielen Dank für die netten aufklärenden Worte. Wenn ich deinen Gedanken zuende spinnen würde und nach solchen strengen Auflagen an mich selbst, würde ich wahrscheinlich verhungern.

Ich glaube man sollte besser nicht genau wissen wo und wie die einzelnen Zutaten für so manch leckere Gerichte herkommen. Lasse mir aber deswegen nicht den Appetit verderben. Ich esse zum Beispiel unheimlich gerne Gänsestopfleberpasteten, da darf man sich auf keine Gedanken über die Tierchen machen.

Aber um aufs Thema zurückzukommen, die o.g. Rezepte sind zwar schon ein Anfang, aber so wirklich was passendes für mich war noch nicht dabei. Ich habe mal in Thailand Garnelen in einer roten Sauce gegessen die Landestypsch gewürzt war. Leider weiss ich nicht wie man die zubereitet. Aber das Rezept sollte so in die asiatische Richtung gehen.

Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand noch nen Tipp hat.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## chinook (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*



			
				Jörg2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chinook,
> 
> vielen Dank für die netten aufklärenden Worte. Wenn ich deinen Gedanken zuende spinnen würde und nach solchen strengen Auflagen an mich selbst, würde ich wahrscheinlich verhungern.



Nun. 
Der Umstand, dass sich werder die Natur noch die lokale Bevölkerung wehren kann ist allein darauf zurückzuführen, dass manche sich aus weiter Ferne den Luxus leisten können wegzuschauen. 
Es gibt wenige Produkte, bei denen derart viele Argumente (Naturschutz, Gesundheit, Rücksichtnahme auf Schwächere) gegen den Konsum sprechen wie bei Garnelen.

Nur bei wenigen Dingen kann man so direkt, nachvollziehbar und schnell etwas auf dieser Welt ändern wie durch den Verzicht auf Konsum, der unmittelbar Schaden bei anderen [Menschen, Kreaturen] bedeutet. 

Es gibt auch widerum Leute, denen ist es z.B. egal, ob der billige Perserteppich von Kinderhänden geknüpft worden ist, ob jeder 5. Gans bei der Zwangsmästung die Speiseröhre platzt, Arten aussterben, weil man Produkte von diesen kauft.

Und dabei hätte man die Wahl ...

-chinook


----------



## sundeule (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

...was die Farmen betrifft ist es in der Tat sowohl sehr traurig was die Schäden betrifft, als auch unappetitlich. Es ist einfach irre, was in die Zuchtbecken geknallt wird.
Mir persönlich sind die Nordsee Atlantiktierchen lieber - möglichst frisch vom Kutter.


----------



## Jörg2 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Hallo Chinook,

möchte dir hiermit mitteilen, dass die Garnelen, die ich mit Genuss verspeisen werde auf der Verpackung nicht als Zuchttierchen gekennzeichnet sind sondern als Wildfang. Ich hoffe das dich dies ein bisschen beruhigt. Auch bin ich mir dessen bewusst, was dort passiert auch ohne deinen Einwand.

Mich würden hingegen noch einige leckere Rezepte interessieren.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## chinook (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*



			
				Jörg2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chinook,
> 
> möchte dir hiermit mitteilen, dass die Garnelen, die ich mit Genuss verspeisen werde auf der Verpackung nicht als Zuchttierchen gekennzeichnet sind sondern als Wildfang. Ich hoffe das dich dies ein bisschen beruhigt. Auch bin ich mir dessen bewusst, was dort passiert auch ohne deinen Einwand.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

ich wollte ja auch nichts gegen dein Kilo Garnelen sagen. Ich wollte nur mal auf die Problematik hinweisen. 

Guten Apettit.

PS: Der Tip von Franz ist sehr gut, Safran ist auch hervorragend, in der Kombination mit Knoblauch und Zitrone. Auch Chili (frisch geschnitten dazu, alles eher Wok-artig in sehr heissem Oel kurz gegart. Super. Wenn dich ein original (!) chinesisches Rezept (scharf) interessiert, dann kann ich gerne heute abend mal meine Freundin fragen.


----------



## Jörg2 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Hallo Chinook,

das Angebot mit dem Chinesischen Rezept würd ich gerne annehmen. Können auch ausgefallene Zutaten drin sein, da wir hier um die Ecke einen super Asia-Shop haben, wo man alles mögliche und unmögliche bekommt.

Wollte dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, hat mich halt aber doch ein bisschen gestört dein Einwand, weil er vom eigentlichen Thema abgelenkt hat. Und eines kannst du mir glauben, mir liegen die Menschen dort unten und gleichermaßen die Natur dort genauso am Herzen wie dir. Habe im Asiatischen Raum schon einige wunderschöne Urlaube gemacht und durfte auch viele nette Menschen kennen lernen.

Wie gesagt, würd mich freuen wenn du mir dein Rezept verraten würdest.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Habe da auch noch ein Rezept aus ALABAMA  mitgebracht!

-Tiefe Pfanne oder ALU-Schale mit Knoblauch einreiben...
-500 bis 750 gr.gute Butter erhitzen ...
-3 bis 5 Tl. v.Firma OLD BAY SEASONING einrühren...(ist nicht leicht dranzukommen)
-2 Tl.Lousiana Style CAJUN Seasoning v.Firma Tones einrühren...(ist nicht leicht dranzukommen)
Die GEWÜRZE  gibt es über den Fachhandel/Großmarkt 

Garnelen rein & je nach Hitze in 3 - 10 min Fertig!

Schmeckt einfach Supiiiiiiii


----------



## Jörg2 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Vorschläge und Rezepte. Habe gerade gegessen und wollte euch meine Zubereitungsvariante nicht vorenthalten:

Man nehme:

1 KG Garnelen (ausgenommen und ohne Haut)
8 Knoblauchzehen
12 Blätter Salbei
2 Stangen Rosmarien
2 rote Pepperoni
1 Bund Petersilie
Olivenöl
Zitronensaft oder Weißwein (je nach Geschmak)

Als erstes habe ich die Garnelen abgetropft und mit einem Geschirrtuch getrocknet. Danach die Garnelen in Olivenöl anbraten. Die kleingehackten Pepperonie, Salbeiblätter, Rosmarien (sehr fein schneiden) und den Knoblauch dazugeben. Das ganze mit etwas Salz abschmecken und mit leckerem deutschem Wein (meiner war ein Silvaner aus Franken) ablöschen. Jetzt den gehackten Bund Petersilie unterheben. Beim Petersilie hacken drauf achten, dass man dies mit einem scharfen Messer tut, sonst wird das Kraut gequetscht und verändert beim Kochen das Aroma.

Eigentlich ist jetzt alles fertig. Dazu haben wir auf dem Grill gebackenes Bruschetta Brot mit Schafskäseaufstrich gegessen.

Als Wein haben wir natürlich den Silvaner getrunken, der auch zum Rezept gehörte.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Hallo Jörg, 
mhhhhhhhhhhhh das hört sich sehr lecker an  Hats auch so geschmeckt ?


----------



## Jörg2 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Rezept für lecker Garnelen*

Hallo Franzl,

war einfach köstlich, diese Mischung verschiedener Kräuter und dazu noch die Garnelen. Ein Gedicht....... Hab ganz schön reingehauen, mein Bauch tut mir immernoch weh. 1 KG Garnelen für zwei ist schon heftig, ist aber auch nichts übrig geblieben|supergri.

Gruß
Jörg


----------

